# Moshe's Holiday Gift Guide 2017



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

Looking for some inexpensive, yet vital presents for the riders in your life? I've reviewed some items that will enhance functionality, increase safety, and cure those winter blues - without breaking the bank!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7LSmT13Fn8&feature=youtu.be

-MKL


----------

